# SQL Datei einlesen/beschreiben



## Java20134 (3. Jul 2015)

Guten Abend, 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe eine SQL Datei, welche ich einlesen und neu beschreiben möchte. 
Ich weiß, dass man dieses Problem lösen kann, indem man diese Lösung anwendet: Insert Records Using PreparedStatement : PreparedStatementÂ*Â«Â*Database SQL JDBCÂ*Â«Â*Java. Diese Lösungsmöglichkeit brauche ich gar nicht, weil ich die Datei lokal habe und dafür keine URL brauche (Außerdem woher kenne ich diese URL?). Ich weiß, dass man eine SQL Datei einfach mit dem FileReader einlesen kann. Gibt es da noch eine schöne Variante, da ich die SQL Befehle später noch nutzen möchte. 

Hilfreich wäre vllt. SQL Input und Output als Interface, aber da habe ich noch nicht wirklich den Durchblick, da ich bis jetzt nur das Bsp. bekommen habe: How to write a java.sql.Array to a java.sql.SQLOutput within SQLData.writeSQL() for Oracle - Stack Overflow.

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank


----------

